

Snooze = Money – the most villainous alarm ever - nembal
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/241820

======
vargalas
When I go to bed at 5 and the workday starts at 8, this helps. Killer.

------
capslock123
i never miss out on dates anymore!

------
adrianpica
So awesome!

------
superstarred
cool stuff :)

